# HELP Shared object "libssl.so.6" not found, required by...



## Paltry (May 27, 2016)

Hello!
I need this file for FreeBSD version 10.1 32bit!

thxThanks.


----------



## ljboiler (May 27, 2016)

Perhaps installing misc/compat9x will fix that.


----------



## tmagma (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you! I have upgrade from 9.3 to 10.3 and reinstall compat9x fix the issue!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2016)

After updating to the next major version you need to rebuild/reinstall _all_ installed ports/packages.


----------

